# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Beautiful Dead Tribute

## marybeth

This is awesome, and features the forum's much revered Jimmy Buffett...

https://youtu.be/MHo1fNnXFVU

----------


## jayhawkgirl

I forwarded this to my husband's business partner who is a Deadhead.  It's a very nice tribute.

----------

